# How to check if a company has ceased trading?



## aislingmary (26 Jul 2012)

Morning,
Does anyone know how I would go about checking if a company has ceased trading?
I bought a car from a garage with a 6 month warranty, but I am having peobolems with the car and when I ring the garage, they told me that the garage has ceased trading ! However the website is still  up and running, and the phone numbers on the website are still working.
I think I am just being fobbed off, but I dont know how to check.
Any advice would be brill,
Thanks
Aisling


----------



## vandriver (26 Jul 2012)

If you have the ltd company name,try it in www.cro.ie. or www.cashiq.net and see what information they throw up.


----------

